# International travel from Clark to Australia, New Zealand and Singpore



## anthonymoore (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi all you international travelers,

Can some one give me some advice on the best airline to fly between Clark to Australia, New Zealand, Singapore and Hong Kong.

Any advice on international travel would be most appreciated:wave:.

cheers Anthony


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

You can check all flights that leave Clark each day here:

(CRK) Clark International Airport Departures


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Anthony, not sure where you are travelling from in Oz but for me it's Brisbane, here is a link that will give you an idea of flight costs and travel times.

https://www.skyscanner.com.au/trans...priceSourceId=unspecified-unspecified#results

Wow, very long winded link, perhaps I should have reduced it. (tinyurl)
Any way for us the cost difference, some 5 to 8 hundred bucks each to fly into Clark is ridiculous and flight times and stops no different. Qantas used to run direct flights from Brissy to Manila, about 1K and under, a little over 7 hours, in their wisdom they stopped those flights about 3 years ago. These days we fly PAL from Brissy, refuel Darwin land Manila, about 8.5 hours, cost around 700, odd times less.
Car hire for us is cheaper in Manila, lots of shopping, catch up with friends for a few days then head north to La Union and family.
The cheapest flights from Brissy to Clark are around 1.3K per person, 2 to 3 stops with travel times of 20 to 40 hours. As there are 2 of us, our saving is 1 to 1.6K flying into Manila, 3 to 4 days in a 5 star hotel, taxis, friends, relax, remind ourselves why we don't want to live in Manila again and we are still financially in front. The only hassle is getting out of Manila with Traffic, one and a half to 2 hours.
We also stop in Bulacan and Pampanga along the way,,,,,,,,, more family

In your post you asked from Clark to multiple destinations, I only assume you will also return? For us Clark is cost prohibitive and who wants to spend 20 to 40 hours on planes and in airports? My input is only from Brissy, may be different from other ports.

Cheers, Steve.

Edit, It appears there is magic on this site as the 4 line url has been condensed, well done.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Hi Anthony, not sure where you are travelling from in Oz but for me it's Brisbane, here is a link that will give you an idea of flight costs and travel times.
> 
> https://www.skyscanner.com.au/trans...priceSourceId=unspecified-unspecified#results
> 
> ...


I just got back from a trip, Clark / Seoul / Los Angeles and back. I won't do it again even though this was the lowest cost ticket when I booked. The connections are not good for Clark flights, generally speaking.

Clark is great for direct flights to Seoul, Hong Kong and a few other Asian cities. In the future, for longer international flights, I will hire a driver to take us to Manila and use the non-stop flights from there.


----------



## anthonymoore (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you all for your comments


----------

